# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Më duhet përkthim italisht-shqip

## paperino

citola di terracotta
mandorole
zenzero
jane ne italisht mund ti mi perktheni ne shqip ju lutem?

----------


## ELDORADO

*ti Hedh I Sy Lal E Te Kthej Pergjigje*

----------


## paperino

ok.faleminderit

----------


## ELDORADO

*citola Di Terracotta= Lloj Tigani Apo Dicka Mbajtese Nga Terracotta
Mandorole=frute I Thate
Zemzero=lloj Speceje ,spece Djegese Apo Normale
 Do Zoti Jane Te Sakta Se Mi Shpjegoi Nje Italiane 
Me Respekt Niku*

----------


## paperino

shume,shume faleminderit

----------


## ELDORADO

*pak A Shume Kto Jane Lal
*

----------


## paperino

ok.keto duhet te jene

----------


## ELDORADO

[^_-] Ok Lal Ska Gje

----------


## donna76

> citola di terracotta
> mandorole
> zenzero
> jane ne italisht mund ti mi perktheni ne shqip ju lutem?


ciottola di terracotta- tenxhere ose ene me balte te pjekur (si qypat lool)
mandorle -bajame  :pa dhembe:  
zenzero- eshte nje specie aziatike qe perdoret ne guzhine

----------


## bujar pnishi

ej po qfar pytje doni  kur ta takon ni njeri 
ne itali edhe e pyt ku mundm me gjet pune

----------


## Sherri

> ej po qfar pytje doni  kur ta takon ni njeri 
> ne itali edhe e pyt ku mundm me gjet pune


Varet ca sektori do me punu ti. Zakonisht nqs do punosh me noi ven serioz cohet nje CV. Nqs do me punu pune manuale i thu :

- Salve , sto cercando lavoro etc etc 

Plus ke internetin qe mund te shofesh kollaj oferta pune ose ke gazeta qe publikojne per vende pune.

Gjithsesi ben mire te kesh nje CV dhe ta dergosh te site si ky :

www.trovalavoro.it

Ka dhe shume te tjere si i mesipermi.

----------

